# A South Korean version of Yao Ming?



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

There's a 17 year old player from South Korea, who's still in high school, named Ha Seung-Jin. Folks, this guy is 7'3" and 300 lbs and the doctors say he'll grow a few more inches. Wow! He's planning on entering the NBA draft in 2004.

Here's a link on him:

<A HREF="http://wk.koreaherald.co.kr/SITE/data/html_dir/2003/02/06/200302060006.asp"> Ha Seung-Jin link </A>


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-MAC</b>!
> There's a 17 year old player from South Korea, who's still in high school, named Ha Seung-Jin. Folks, this guy is 7'3" and 300 lbs and the doctors say he'll grow a few more inches. Wow! He's planning on entering the NBA draft in 2004.
> 
> Here's a link on him:
> ...


Chee! Sounds interestsing. It is amazing how many promising young players exist around the world. Even though I have to say that I deal with them with scepticism. OK, they are tall (too tall) but do they have the potentials of playing good pro basketball? Some of them do, but even so, some of them are treated like gods from a very early age and they eventually end up not working as hard as they should.

Nevertheless, this Ha guy seems to have (at least) the body and the height to play in the NBA. 

Lets hope he will be an "a-Ha" and not a "HaHaHaHa!!"


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

They also report about him here: http://www.asia-basket.com/kor/kor.asp


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I just looked at the asia-basket article. It says he can not declare for this year's draft because he will not turn 18 by the declaration deadline. However, as we all know by now, an international player can declare as long as he turns 18 in the calendar year. Going by the old rule, he was going to wait until 2004. Now, I wonder if he will declare under the "Darko rule".

I wonder where he would fall in with this year's prospects. Anybody have more information on this guy's game?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

The Korean Times
The Korean Herald
The USA Today

_...
Bob Meyer, vice president of SFX is quoted as having said that Ha, in light of his age, seems to excel Yao Ming of the Houston Rockets in power and growth potential.
..._


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Yeah, he'll finish high school first*

He has every intention on getting his high school diploma, so he'll wait until the 2004 draft.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Great job by NBADraft.net getting a profile up of this kid. Very interesting to see what more we can learn now that his name is coming out.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

holy crap, he's going to be a BIG boy when all is said and done. i'm sure he hasnt even started significant weight training yet. the NBA center position is finally looking up.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Going to be?*

If 7'3" and 305 lbs isn't already big, I don't know what is. But he'll be an absolute beast once he stops growing.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Just read Adam Miller's report on Ha*

He says that Ha will grow from 2 to 5 more inches, putting him anywhere from 7'5" to 7'8". Yikes!


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

the important thing is whether or not this guy has the skills to be in the NBA...he definately has the size...lol


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Now he wants to enter the 2003 draft*

Since the rule was changed for international players, now Ha wants to try this year. I think that's a mistake. He'd be a huge project. Plus, it could set a bad precedent.


----------

